# Meguiars Nxt Generation Tech Car Wax 2.0



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

is Meguiars Nxt Generation Tech Car Wax 2.0 any good


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Like any commercial product like this - does a job, easy on, easy off semi good results. Have used this before and quite good as no dust etc left when wiping down. Relative good protection. 

This is one of the, 'Wash my car once a week and apply the product' things.

:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had it for about a year and used to think it was pretty rubbish.
Now I've learned to keep the layers thin, I love it. It's my favourite out of all my waxes. And on black I think it's amazing!

Gives a nice glossy, wet look. Some people say it doesn't last long but I'm getting over a month of protection from it at the moment  and you'll use hardly any to put a coat down.

So in short. Is it good? I say yes, very, very good :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no problems with It :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Just ok, a little darkening effect, quite streaky like any meguiars' waxes


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

I am not a fan of meg's waxes. the nxt gen gives a nice shine, but that only last a month. I am trying to use up the bottle on wheels and door jams. Its easy on and off, does leave some white residue on plastics.

If you want a goot OTC wax try 3m performance finish. Its a sealant and you doesn't need to cure, has a nice shine and last 5-6months for outdoor cars. Its cheap and works well. Or try eagle one nano wax if you want a wax with a filler, 3-4 lays can fill most scratches/swirls.

If you want a really good wax get collnite 845, its cheap and gives a great warm glow for darker color cars. for light color cars I prefer sealants, like 3m.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like it in bottle form,the trigger spray form is a nightmare for dust and hard to remove,unless i have a dodgy batch


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Just ok , with good filling capabilities .


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I love it and have recently gone back to it after Dodo Purple Haze.Judge for yourself,this is my car after a couple of layers of Tech 2


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice indeed .


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Didnt really rate it myself, went on and came off easy enough, but I found it to be a bit greasy so would always require a second buff.... sometimes the following day, protection wasnt great and didnt last very long IMO, it did seem to have a darkening effect, and once youd buffed out the greasy/dark patches it did look nice in fairness.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

country boy said:


> I love it and have recently gone back to it after Dodo Purple Haze.Judge for yourself,this is my car after a couple of layers of Tech 2


That just goes to show you do not have to spend a fortune on boutique waxes to get a *fantastic* result. :thumb:

I use it in the winter, find it last ages myself. I am not sure if it is better than Tech wax 1, I still have 3/4 of a tub as well.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ Agreed but you need to understand the prep work that has gone into that car before the LSP.

A wax or sealant on it's todd will never make a car shine like that

:thumb:

@country_boy > colour and wheel combo is my personal favourite :thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Thankyou very much,the car had been clayed a few weeks before those pics and cleansed with LP,the day before that show i'd gone over the whole car with Megs Ultimate Compound then Poorboys BH followed by a couple of layers of Tech2,i also went over the car with AG Rapid Detailer when i arrived on the stand. This was all done by hand!! However i do find Tech 2 is a really nice wax,very easy to use if put on thinly and gives a darker/deeper look to my car which i was'nt getting with Purple Haze.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

country boy said:


> ^^ Thankyou very much,the car had been clayed a few weeks before those pics and cleansed with LP,the day before that show i'd gone over the whole car with Megs Ultimate Compound then Poorboys BH followed by a couple of layers of Tech2,i also went over the car with AG Rapid Detailer when i arrived on the stand. This was all done by hand!! However i do find Tech 2 is a really nice wax,very easy to use if put on thinly and gives a darker/deeper look to my car which i was'nt getting with Purple Haze.


Pretty much like me but I used Iron X, then BH clay then IPA wipedown then PB BH, then a Mothers Wax and got similar result. Again, not an expensive wax.
As said, it is in the prep.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

NXT 2.0 does add a little to the prep IME. One of the few sealants/waxes I can count on to do that.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried using it via DA? Meguiar's claim it helps reduce swirl visability. I was told at one of their seminar days it's a 'kinda hybrid polish-wax'. 
And it should be even easier to get thin, even layers.
I want to give it a whirl at the weekend if the weather is nice.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Woops, double post. Bloomin' phones!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I read and heard it somewhere that NXT 2.0 has minor filler, but i always use NXT 2.0 with D/A and didn't do its filling job, either that or my definition of minor swirl is rather different


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

NXT Tech Wax was my first Meguiars product and when 2.0 arrived, I also bought that one. Works great IMHO, does not last forever, but what does? But I think it lasts longer than a paste wax, since the Tech Wax is rather more of a sealant really.
I use it in doorjams and sometimes in winter. And the smell.....


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Only ever used NXT 2.0 by hand as i'm taking receipt of my first DA today. But i couldn't fault it, like the previous posts say it doesn't last long. One coat for me lasted 3 heavy days of rain before the beading has gone, but that's probably my prep work!!

I love the smell


----------



## QDetailing (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it Wax a wax based polymer or synthetic?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

QDetailing said:


> Is it Wax a wax based polymer or synthetic?


Ive always been under the impression that its technically a sealant, Im sure someone with more knowledge than me could clarify though


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

> Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 liquid is an ideal synthetic protectant for modern automobile finishes and clear coats. This formulation goes on and comes off easily without a powdery residue, leaving a deep, wet-look shine. It protects against UV damage, and eliminates fine scratches and swirls, providing a tough polymer bond for durable protection.


reviews suggest its Polymer...


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Snowball said:


> Only ever used NXT 2.0 by hand as i'm taking receipt of my first DA today. But i couldn't fault it, like the previous posts say it doesn't last long. One coat for me lasted 3 heavy days of rain before the beading has gone, but that's probably my prep work!!
> 
> I love the smell


Rainwater with all the contamination in it will kill the beading. Rewash and you'll discover that the product is still alive.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I may have to give this another try. I tried it a few years ago and didn't care for it, but maybe the formula has been tweaked a bit.

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Bence said:


> Rainwater with all the contamination in it will kill the beading. Rewash and you'll discover that the product is still alive.


Big +1!
I get at least a month from one coat. I always top up so I couldn't say exactly how long it's lasting, be deffo long enough.
This product is way too easy to use too much, and I think that's when people don't get on with it. That was the problem I used to have with it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn’t seem to work very well on my Racing tank & durability was awful, didn’t understand why, don’t think anything I’ve ever used has failed. NTX 2 I’m afraid was the most disappointing product I’ve ever used.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I was/am using the NXT 1 Paste and it has a solid 2.5-3 months durability. But keep in mind that a paste always has more actives in it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I love it wasnt keen on the original but this is much better, keep layers thin and looks great and is easy to remove - great smell too! 

Pretty good at hiding minor scratches as well. 

Rob


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Country boy your GTi looks stunning, is that solid or metallic black?

Rob


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Its solid black,cheers mate


----------



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

personaly i think this stuff is class though you really need to polish paint first if you spend time and really rub it in to the panel the shine is unreal and with a few coats it really leaves a perfect finish imo

few pics of my car after few coats


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

not overly rated, but does a job.
Any wax will loose 50% of its gloss in a month anyway.
Im sure its no chore to do every month its half the fun.


----------

